
MagSafe For Headphones Is Here (And Patents Have Already Killed It) - ivankirigin
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3016412/magsafe-for-headphones-is-here-and-patents-have-already-killed-it?partner=rss
======
toddmorey
Interesting: "Surprisingly, Apple's MagSafe patent was not the problem. The
cadre of lawyers specifically called out U.S. patent 7,354,315, 7,901,216 and
7,500,882 as problematic."

\- [http://1.usa.gov/14mvsO7](http://1.usa.gov/14mvsO7) [Replug, LLC] \-
[http://1.usa.gov/1fBAZAc](http://1.usa.gov/1fBAZAc) [Apple] \-
[http://1.usa.gov/1dTyRIB](http://1.usa.gov/1dTyRIB) [Replug LLC]

